# Auto tool changing cnc router video



## cherry.cnc (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiiii, friends.

Here is Cherry.
I am not sure whether it is ok to post this video here.
If I can not do this, tell me and I will delete it.
If yes, hope you like it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Unless you are a pretty busy cabinet company, I think a CNC is a waste of money. I treat CNCs like swimming pools and boats, better to have a friend with one then to have to pay the upkeep!

I have a couple friends in the cabinet industry that have them and they are great, whats nice if I need something done I just to go them.


----------

